# Teoria: Amplificadores De Potencia...



## lucalore (Nov 2, 2008)

un gran aporte para aquellos que necesitan pausas para iniciar en el diseño de amplificador de audio... que sea de su agrado, gracias


----------



## psychatog (Nov 2, 2008)

Gracias por el aporte!
Estube ojeando y parece interesante.
Gracias


----------



## 11289011 (Jul 29, 2010)

gracias siempre es buena la información en español, ya que la mayoría la encuentro en ingles


----------

